# UBER Algorithm Enhancements



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Howdy all you _Formicidaes_! On this episode of _Frank talk with Frank Tupelo, _I'd like to discuss suggestions for improving the UBER algorithm to better service our pax and to better incentivize desirable behaviors out of us _Solenopsis invicta. _I posit that UBER should rank each _Solenopsis saevissima_ var. _wagneri_ Santschi based on various very important factors. The algorithm should then attemp to route rides to the ants, within a reasonable distance, based on their relative Formicidae Score™. The rider app could give the pax the option to be routed to a higher ranking ant if they agree to wait a certain predetermined amount of additional time. I recommend that the Formicidae Score™ be based on the following characteristics:

*Make of vehicle
*Model of vehicle
*Age of vehicle
*Driver rating
*Driving record
*Body Mass Index
*Fico score
*Education Level
*Criminal Record
*Number of Compliments Received
*Achievements

These metrics would incent the ants to become better drivers who provide better services with better vehicles and darn it, just to become better people. What other metrics do you all suggest we add to the Formicidae Score™?

Toodles,
Frankie


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Miles on the odometer
Miles driven by the driver for Uber
Color of the vehicle
Driver hotness rating (LOL)

Oh, the driver's gender


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Meanwhile
Pax can open an account on a burner credit card over a burner cell phone and identify as "!".


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Driver hotness rating (LOL)


I like this suggestion and I figured BMI was a good objective substitute. However, UBER could also use AI to asses your driver photo and assign a score based off of attractiveness - the tech is certainly available assuming the will.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> These metrics would incent the ants to become better drivers who provide better services with better vehicles and darn it, just to become better people.


Highly doubtful.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Highly doubtful.


If your rate of pings decreased substantially post implementation, I'm pretty sure you would start making the changes necessary to increase your score. It may entice you to hit the gym, pay down some credit card balances, and maybe finally get that GED you've been promising your old lady for the last 30 years.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Meanwhile
> Pax can open an account on a burner credit card over a burner cell phone and identify as "!".


I agree this shouldn't be allowed, but this has nothing to do with the merits of ranking drivers and routing trips based more heavily on said ranking than distance.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> It may entice you to hit the gym, pay down some credit card balances, and maybe finally get that GED you've been promising your old lady for the last 30 years.


I'll think about. But first, ima chug me this 12-pak of Pabst Blue Ribbon. 
Priorities come first....


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'll think about. But first, ima chug me this 12-pak of Pabst Blue Ribbon.
> Priorities come first....


Cheap prole and/or hipster beer would give you demerit points, while at the same time likely dinging your BMI rating. Please consider a nice peaty single malt islay scotch aged a minimum of 12 years. Much better taste and easier on the physique.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I like this suggestion and I figured BMI was a good objective substitute. However, UBER could also use AI to asses your driver photo and assign a score based off of attractiveness - the tech is certainly available assuming the will.


"Based off of"

???

[Cringe]

Let me know when you have finished slaughtering the English language.

Yuck.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Based off of"
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


Go crawl back into the old folks home


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Based off of"
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


My choice of words may be less formal and more conversational than you prefer, but it is not entirely incorrect.

I find those without much to contribute to a conversation will nitpick the language as a substitute for their inability to form a cogent argument. In this case, you probably fare poorly in many of the categories and therefore take offense to my suggestion. But, instead of being honest with yourself and with us, you attempted to make yourself feel a wee bit better.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> My choice of words may be less formal and more conversational than you prefer, but it is not entirely incorrect.
> 
> I find those without much to contribute to a conversation will nitpick the language as a substitute for their inability to form a cogent argument. In this case, you probably fare poorly in many of the categories and therefore take offense to my suggestion. But, instead of being honest with yourself and with us, you attempted to make yourself feel a wee bit better.


Uh-oh. Don't try to be a psychologist; you're terrible at it. I have no problem being honest:

* My car is awful. It's old and dented, and the right rear wheel bearing is starting to hum
* My driver rating is low, but it's never bothered me
* My BMI is ok, but I have moobs and a belly
* I get few compliments and have few achievements

Yes.... I have all these faults. And your ability in English still sucks!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish So I'm terrible at it, but I was dead on in my analysis?

I notice you conveniently side-stepped any discussion of your Fico score, criminal history, and level of educational attainment.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Go crawl back into the old folks home





ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish So I'm terrible at it, but I was dead on in my analysis?
> 
> I notice you conveniently side-stepped any discussion of your Fico score, criminal history, and level of educational attainment.


I didn't think that one could major in Remedial Studies at college, but I after reading you I stand corrected.

No, when I said that you suck at psychology, you weren't "dead on" or even vaguely close about my psychological makeup. Or anything else related to psychology. I have no problem being honest with myself, and I don't need to make myself feel a wee bit better. I'm fine as I am, warts and all.

Oh, and attempting to psychologically profile someone based solely on whether they choose to answer your questions is asinine.



jgiun1 said:


> Go crawl back into the old folks home


_Crawl _back? What ghetto are you from, Compton? There are wheelchairs here.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish But I was correct with regards to you not faring well in most, if not all, categories. If your attempt to feel smart by trying to correct my sufficient grammar was not intended to make you feel better about your "lack thereof," then why do it?

I guess we should assume you are as lacking in the areas that you will not address as you are in the areas you fessed up to?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Profitability percentage average.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Profitability percentage average.


Interesting, how are you defining profitability?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish But I was correct with regards to you not faring well in most, if not all, categories.


Which is unrelated to any psychological analysis ability, which I correctly observed that you suck at, given that I am indeed honest. As you will recall, what I said was,


> Don't try to be a psychologist; you're terrible at it. I have no problem being honest


Yes, you did guess that I have a shit car, few compliments etc. On other things, you did not guess correctly. In a binary "good/bad" system, 50% of guesses will be correct by chance, which is roughly what you scored.


> If your attempt to feel smart by trying to correct my sufficient grammar was not intended to make you feel better about your "lack thereof," then why do it?


No, my poor man, my feeling smart is not derived from pointing out your deficiencies. No... my feeling smart comes from having a fortunately high intelligence coefficient. (This is unrelated to you, however much your ego would like to bring you into it). As to why I pointed out your deficiencies.... well.... you're a pompous ass and I enjoy belittling you.


> I guess we should assume you are as lacking in the areas that you will not address as you are in the areas you fessed up to?


You may assume whatever you like.

And your English still sucks!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish Please just address the remaining categories so that we can judge for ourselves.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish Please just address the remaining categories so that we can judge for ourselves.


*He won the spelling bee from 8th grade in 1952

* He does have a set of nice man boobs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'll think about. But first, ima chug me this 12-pak of Pabst Blue Ribbon.
> Priorities come first....


Rushin Hackerz. Own P.B.R. NOW !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish But I was correct with regards to you not faring well in most, if not all, categories. If your attempt to feel smart by trying to correct my sufficient grammar was not intended to make you feel better about your "lack thereof," then why do it?
> 
> I guess we should assume you are as lacking in the areas that you will not address as you are in the areas you fessed up to?


Wait, you talk this way because English isn't your native language?? I just thought you were high on cocaine or something


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Interesting, how are you defining profitability?


Taking a smaller percentage of the upfront pricing. No long hauling, z hauling etc... The algorithm tracks this.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> I like this suggestion and I figured BMI was a good objective substitute. However, UBER could also use AI to asses your driver photo and assign a score based off of attractiveness - the tech is certainly available assuming the will.


Yeah, that makes some sense. Which reminds me, we both forgot one for female drivers: Bra size.

Not that I'm planning to, but I'd probably get more tips if I got a boob job.

Um, maybe I should rephrase that. Screw it, it's probably true that way too.

Christine


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Taking a smaller percentage of the upfront pricing. No long hauling, z hauling etc... The algorithm tracks this.


Got it, so drivers who don't play games would increase their score and move to the front of the queue. I think that makes sense for both the pax who have to put up with drivers playing games as well as for the profitability of UBER.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Wait, you talk this way because English isn't your native language?? I just thought you were high on cocaine or something


HotUberMess i'm not sure what you are suggesting, but English is, indeed, my first language. I'm just nowhere near as eloquent as The Gift of Fish, but who is? But I'll take that as long as I don't have to have moobs, a belly, low Fico score, and no more than a high school education.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> HotUberMess i'm not sure what you are suggesting, but English is, indeed, my first language. I'm just nowhere near as eloquent as The Gift of Fish, but who is? But I'll take that as long as I don't have to have moons, a belly, low Fico score, and no more than a high school education.


Ok all right then my first assumption was right LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish Please just address the remaining categories so that we can judge for ourselves.


Repeated requests will get you nowhere. Don't be so needy.



jgiun1 said:


> *He does have a set of nice man boobs


Well, that certainly seemed to pique your interest! This is an equal opportunity forum, though - whatever floats your boat etc. Would you like a photo of them? Poster size or handy wallet size?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Which reminds me, we both forgot one for female drivers: Bra size. Not that I'm planning to, but I'd probably get more tips if I got a boob job.


Not likely, unless you decide to trade your vehicle in for a dance stage equipped with pole and audience.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone educated and possessing intelligence can recognize those qualities in another and forgive a bit of spelling and grammar idiosyncrasies, as well as any mania and/or use of uppers.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Anyone educated and possessing intelligence can recognize those qualities in another and forgive a bit of spelling and grammar idiosyncrasies, as well as any mania and/or use of uppers.


I don't understand. Are you saying the gift of fish should have forgiven any perceived mistakes of mine? If so, thank you for your support.

I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the topic. Given your reputation, your opinion is highly sought. HotUberMess


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying the gift of fish should have forgiven any perceived mistakes of mine? If so, thank you for your support.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the topic. Given your reputation, your opinion is highly sought. HotUberMess


Yes, I'm saying it's unreasonable to expect people to be perfect in every aspect

I think Uber's algorithm already works in the way you've suggested with the exception of weight limits, bra size and other difficult-to-collect qualitative data.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Yes, I'm saying it's unreasonable to expect people to be perfect in every aspect
> 
> I think Uber's algorithm already works in the way you've suggested with the exception of weight limits, bra size and other difficult-to-collect qualitative data.


We should all strive for perfection.

Do you have any information you can point to in support of your second claim? I'm not categorically doubting you; I'd just be interested to see proof, or at a minimum, discussion to support your contention. From my limited understanding of the situation, the only factors considered are distance and possibly time spent sitting on the app in between pings. All of the factors I suggested would be used in an attempt to alter ant behavior for the better.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> We should all strive for perfection.
> 
> Do you have any information you can point to in support of your second claim? I'm not categorically doubting you; I'd just be interested to see proof, or at a minimum, discussion to support your contention. From my limited understanding of the situation, the only factors considered are distance and possibly time spent sitting on the app in between pings. All of the factors I suggested would be used in an attempt to alter ant behavior for the better.


I have only personal experience/anecdotes, no actual evidence.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks. I wish the thread hadn’t derailed. This is such an important topic and a diversity of opinions could have been rather enriching.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> Thanks. I wish the thread hadn't derailed. This is such an important topic and a diversity of opinions could have been rather enriching.


When I saw Body Mass Index, I figured it was open season.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> When I saw Body Mass Index, I figured it was open season.


Christinebitg I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the grammar discussion. I appreciate your contributions. BMI might sound funny, but it's important. I was attempting to think of categories that would interest the common rider and if given the option, said common rider would have a strong preference, one way or the other, as to where their ant ranked. If you, as a rider, had the option to choose a driver with a low or high BMI, what would you choose?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> If you, as a rider, had the option to choose a driver with a low or high BMI, what would you choose?


I'd definitely choose high, or perhaps very high if that's an option.

I'm height/weight proportionate, but I'm a known chubby-chaser.

Christine


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd definitely choose high, or perhaps very high if that's an option.
> 
> I'm height/weight proportionate, but I'm a known chubby-chaser.
> 
> Christine


See, regardless of your taste, if UBER gave you the option, then you could set your preferences. Others, who may feel differently, can opt-in for a nice lean physically fit driver.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Can we screen the riders on those characteristics too?  

Christine


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> Thanks. I wish the thread hadn't derailed. This is such an important topic and a diversity of opinions could have been rather enriching.


The thread wasn't derailed. You seem to have missed the point that grammatical accuracy of the driver is important and should be added to your list. Gross syntax or other grammatical error (as you helpfully showcase as an example) in the driver's conversation with customers would be most off-putting and also quite embarrassing for the passenger to endure.

The more educated client should be given the option to filter out the ghastly drivers who offer low standards in this area and to select drivers who demonstrate a certain class and breeding.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Can we screen the riders on those characteristics too?
> 
> Christine


I don't think that would fly for discrimination reasons. I also don't think drivers would use the feature much. Business proprietors, for the most part, aren't able to discriminate against clientele. Customers, on the other hand, are free to choose with who they voluntarily enter into a commercial transaction. Whether that is an appropriate arrangement is an important philosophical question that I would be more than willing to entertain, if you so choose. This is an open forum for discussing the most pressing questions of our time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> I don't think that would fly for discrimination reasons.


Cute! But discrimination on the basis of body mass index is still legal. 

If you have "moobs," I am so there for you.

Christine


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> Christinebitg I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the grammar discussion. I appreciate your contributions. BMI might sound funny, but it's important. I was attempting to think of categories that would interest the common rider and if given the option, said common rider would have a strong preference, one way or the other, as to where their ant ranked. If you, as a rider, had the option to choose a driver with a low or high BMI, what would you choose?


They'll miss me if they exclude by BMI and they'll miss one of my favorite posters, Deadmile LOL


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> They'll miss me if they exclude by BMI and they'll miss one of my favorite posters, Deadmile LOL


But they won't miss your other favorite poster, yours truly.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> But they won't miss your other favorite poster, yours truly.


Well as long as we're selecting by BMI I'm sticking with my own kind LOL


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The thread wasn't derailed. You seem to have missed the point that grammatical accuracy of the driver is important and should be added to your list. Gross syntax or other grammatical error (as you helpfully showcase as an example) in the driver's conversation with customers would be most off-putting and also quite embarrassing for the passenger to endure.
> 
> The more educated client should be given the option to filter out the ghastly drivers who offer low standards in this area and to select drivers who demonstrate a certain class and breeding.


The Gift of Fish This is a perfectly fine suggestion, however, it would be helpful if you could comment on the logistics of implementation. I already suggested one's level of educational attainment as a suitable proxy for what you suggest. Do you have an alternative means to measure your desired characteristics? Some sort of online exam drivers must complete? Submit SAT scores from the writing and language section (this would also help weed out the folks who didn't take the SAT)? My one concern with your suggestion is that there are highly educated folks in the STEM fields who would make fine drivers, but could be demoted using your criteria, which is why general education level is a better option. STEM-oriented pax may also appreciate STEM-oriented drivers and your criteria would be too exclusive in this case.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish This is a perfectly fine suggestion, however, it would be helpful if you could comment on the logistics of implementation. I already suggested one's level of educational attainment as a suitable proxy for what you suggest. Do you have an alternative means to measure your desired characteristics? Some sort of online exam drivers must complete? Submit SAT scores from the writing and language section (this would also help weed out the folks who didn't take the SAT)? My one concern with your suggestion is that there are highly educated folks in the STEM fields who would make fine drivers, but could be demoted using your criteria, which is why general education level is a better option. STEM-oriented pax may also appreciate STEM-oriented drivers and your criteria would be too exclusive in this case.


Each driver would upload his/her coat of arms and verifiable genealogical record dating _at_ _least_ as far back as the 17th century.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Each driver would upload his/her coat of arms and verifiable genealogical record dating _at_ _least_ as far back as the 17th century.


The Gift of Fish It is well established that IQ is a highly heritable trait. However, simply knowing ones genealogical record does not prove one's IQ. Now, if you could prove the IQ of th17th-century descendant and assume the heritability of the trait, you may be able to suggest some likelihood of the Ant's IQ. Why not go straight to the source and use some form of testing on the Ant, whether that be through UBER or using other standardized tests such as the SATs, GMAT, LSAT, MCAT, GRE, etc.?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I would suggest a pretentiousness value. While hard to quantify it could be easily deduced.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I would suggest a pretentiousness value. While hard to quantify it could be easily deduced.


Disclaimer: All ftupelo threads are troll / joke threads; they are free from editorial or practical value and are not intended to be taken seriously.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I would suggest a pretentiousness value. While hard to quantify it could be easily deduced.


CarpeNoctem I appreciate your contribution, but it is unclear whether rating highly for pretension on the Formicidae Score™ would be negative or positive. My supposition is that those who score highly in the other categories would tend to rate higher in your pretension category. The correlation may be such that the pax would prefer a driver higher on the pretense scale in order to reap the rewards from the other categories. Thoughts?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Disclaimer: All ftupelo threads are troll / joke threads; they are free from editorial or practical value and are not intended to be taken seriously.


Ahh, I knew they were troll threads but didn't know they were intended to be funny although I have laughed at quite a few.

Perhaps your note should be made a sticky for us newbs.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Disclaimer: All ftupelo threads are troll / joke threads; they are free from editorial or practical value and are not intended to be taken seriously.


The Gift of Fish When unable to compete in the arena of ideas resort to ad hominem attacks. *Great minds discuss ideas*; average minds discuss events; *small minds discuss people*.

Instead of trying to bring me down, why don't you attempt to discuss the merits of my idea? If you disagree with me, please engage in a discussion on what you disagree with and why you disagree with it. I think we should all strive to enact the type of change we would like to see in the world. I believe I have devised a way to make the UBER platform better for both sides of the equation and I am here to propose a change and elicit feedback from those best positioned to provide thoughtful commentary.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish When unable to compete in the arena of ideas resort to ad hominem attacks. *Great minds discuss ideas*; average minds discuss events; *small minds discuss people*.
> 
> Instead of trying to bring me down, why don't you attempt to discuss the merits of my idea? If you disagree with me, please engage in a discussion on what you disagree with and why you disagree with it. I think we should all strive to enact the type of change we would like to see in the world. I believe I have devised a way to make the UBER platform better for both sides of the equation and I am here to propose a change and elicit feedback from those best positioned to provide thoughtful commentary.


Lol, good one! A good comedic foil never steps out of character. I do think that the supercilious foil device is a bit overused, though - it's been done many times before (i.e. the Charles Emerson Winchester III character on M*A*S*H, Frasier Crane on Cheers). Having said that, overall I would have to say that you pull it off quite effectively.



CarpeNoctem said:


> Ahh, I knew they were troll threads but didn't know they were intended to be funny although I have laughed at quite a few.


Lol, of course... when you see a ftupelo thread you know it's a chance to take a break and read some absurd nonsense, have a laugh and maybe contribute to the zany, madcap content before moving on to more serious material. One criticism would be that the threads are quite one-dimensional, being all based around the concept of superiority / airs & graces / etc, but most posters of this type are limited in range and prefer to focus on one concept. SadUber threads, for example, are all about a witless, clueless and socially inept persona who finds himself juxtaposed into farcical situations with pax.

All in all, the content of the OP does have a certain comedy value, although there certainly have been better comedic writers on here.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish 
Ahh, the banal calling out the troll routine. Would not Occam's Razor suggest that instead of some long and intricate con, maybe I am who I claim to be? Because I post about thought-provoking topics instead of pax barfing in my car, I am automatically a troll? If you actually read my content you would be able to glean my ability to understand and discuss complex topics that cannot be faked.

I can only imagine the mental gymnastics you have to perform to fit me into your narrative instead of accepting me for the person that I am. If I am a so-called "troll" then what do you imagine me to be? Some poor lowly UBER driver who gets his rocks off by making up stories on this forum but somehow is able to discuss high finance in great detail while making up heavily researched trips to Europe (with photographic evidence)?

If you did some research you would realize there are many other wealthy UBER drivers just like myself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> The Gift of Fish
> Ahh, the banal calling out the troll routine. Would not Occam's Razor suggest that instead of some long and intricate con, maybe I am who I claim to be? Because I post about thought-provoking topics instead of pax barfing in my car, I am automatically a troll? If you actually read my content you would be able to glean my ability to understand and discuss complex topics that cannot be faked.
> 
> I can only imagine the mental gymnastics you have to perform to fit me into your narrative instead of accepting me for the person that I am. If I am a so-called "troll" then what do you imagine me to be? Some poor lowly UBER driver who gets his rocks off by making up stories on this forum but somehow is able to discuss high finance in great detail while making up heavily researched trips to Europe (with photographic evidence)?
> ...


So, you're saying that you're actually a caricature of _yourself_? Interesting. Anyway, chill out, dude; I said that some of your posts have been quite entertaining, especially the loonier ones.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So, you're saying that you're actually a caricature of _yourself_? Interesting. Anyway, chill out, dude; I said that some of your posts have been quite entertaining, especially the loonier ones.


I just don't understand some people's need to call others a troll. Maybe it makes you feel better to assume that everyone here is similarly situated? I understand my background is atypical of your average ant, but a troll that does not make.

How would you feel if you spent a lot of time thinking about this business and then spent a lot of additional time writing about this business in order to share your ideas with others, only to be called a troll? Is that the environment we want to create here? Do we not want a forum where ideas can be openly expressed and debated without fear of retribution? Should our base case assumption not be that we are all genuine and here for the betterment of all?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> I just don't understand some people's need to call others a troll. Maybe it makes you feel better to assume that everyone here is similarly situated? I understand my background is atypical of your average ant, but a troll that does not make.
> 
> How would you feel if you spent a lot of time thinking about this business and then spent a lot of additional time writing about this business in order to share your ideas with others, only to be called a troll? Is that the environment we want to create here? Do we not want a forum where ideas can be openly expressed and debated without fear of retribution? Should our base case assumption not be that we are all genuine and here for the betterment of all?


Meh... you're flagging a bit on this one; running out of steam. I'll therefore sign off for now but will keep a look out for any new, improved material from you.

Toodles!


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Everyone is entitled to their own wrong opinion. I will continue to attempt to be a thought leader on this site and in this business. Trying to enact change is not easy and many people will oppose you at every turn, but I am determined not to be deterred. For every detractor, there are probably ten supporters silently cheering me on.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The answer is very simple. Allow the pax to display a picture so that they know if they don't display a picture then the driver has 0 idea what they look like and that means to be sure to use some common sense and signal the driver upon arrival while making sure to actually make a valid attempt to look for said driver.

They can also remind the rider when they are attempting to make a request, to make sure to make a request from a location where it's safe and legal for the driver to stop.

If they did that, the "driver experience" would be 100% better and almost foolproof.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Cute! But discrimination on the basis of body mass index is still legal.
> 
> If you have "moobs," I am so there for you.
> 
> Christine


Unless the fat person is morbidly obese. Then their fat ass is disabled and protected under the ADA.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

In my experience, allowing a rider to select a specific driver from ride history would benefit both parties. Also, allowing a rider to select a driver who speaks a particular language may be helpful.


----------

